# How can I train?



## bobster_ice (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok guys, im sick of this, everytime I want to train I cant because I have to go out with my parents, go to school or go see my freinds etc.

Does anyone have any advice on how to train(hard) with so little time?

Thanks for your replies,

Bobby


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 23, 2006)

family and school must come first always
after that your friends may have to realise that you have another passion in life. You may loose some friends because you choose to study a martial art but you may make moore where you study


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmm, I never thought of that.

Thnx,

Bobby


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 23, 2006)

Talk your friends into joining with you


----------



## Lisa (Jan 23, 2006)

You make time.  After your responsibilities with your family and school, you make a choice as to what is important to you.  Andrew had a good idea, get your friends to join.  When I joined MA my kids were in it too.  It was great because we shared a passion together, brought us closer.  My husband was shooting in air rifle competitions and both our kids joined him in that too, gave them the opportunity to have the same thing, precious time together.  Family commitments and school should come first and foremost, everything else is just gravy .  Would any family members be interested in joining you?  Get them to try it, they may like it a lot.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 23, 2006)

They hate martial arts (my friends) , where I am from most people do, at my age. They think it is a waste of time, I could train with my cousin but.... he lives a few miles away from my house.

Bobby


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2006)

Dude, at 14 you may not have a lot of options..Do you HAVE to go with your parents?? I mean is it a mandatory thing?? As far as your friends go you'll make more at the doji,dojang etc...etc..


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 24, 2006)

Most times I do have to go out with my parents but when I dont i usaully train(not very often). And good point, I could make new friends at the dojo.


----------

